# She fell off a counter!



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Sunday I was about to take Charlie to the dog park but had her up on our kitchen counter getting her ready (harness, brushing etc.) My boyfriend was grabbing her treats and dealing with most of it and then just put the treats in his pocket and walked away!









Charlie jumped off the counter after him! She hit the ground and YELPED and CRIED







She was holding her right leg up like it was hurt. I touched it and she didn't make a peep, so I felt around for any abnormalities, which I didn't notice. She limped around for a few seconds, and then acted fine. 

Since then she hasn't acted strange about her hurt leg, do you think she will be OK? Have any of you had this happen before?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! That is pretty scary. I would watch her closely for a few days. Jumps and falls like this sometimes cause injured patellas. If nothing else the vet could do a look see. Might ease your mind. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg, I sure hope she is ok







, I would also have her checked as there may be something inside that she isn't showing in her actions. I don't want to scare you but how high is the counter? Did she land on her feet, of did she crash to the floor?









That would have scared me too  .
I usually do all Scooby's grooming etc on top of our clothes dryer and that too is rather high. I have to stay there with him all the time because I know he would jump off if I didn't, and that would probably cause him an injury


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

YIKES! - I hope she is OK. I'm always so happy to know how resilient these little blessings can be.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is scary, I hope shes alright


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You were so lucky Charlie didn't fall on her head! I have read horrible stories of Maltese puppies suffering from permanent brain damage from a fall, usually when a child drops them. They are just like babies on a changing table - you can't take your eyes (or hands) off them for an instant.

I would probably take her to my vet, too. On the chance she did break something, you wouldn't want it to heal incorrectly. As Sassy's mom said, her knees should be checked. Luxating patellas can be genetic in Maltese, but can also be caused by a traumatic injury.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

One time on the bathroom counter, I turned away for a second and Jack LEAPED off the countertop (he really doesn't like getting his toenails clipped!) and I was FREAKED OUT :new_Eyecrazy:







... he was totally fine though... i checked him all over and gave him cuddles, but he didn't even cry or anything -- just acted like it was totally normal to leap from high places. Of course, Jack is a hardy BIG boy (10 lb) so it was less likely he'd be hurt ... even so...







I never let him go when I groom him now!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That happened to my husband one time







Nacho fell on his front legs and i think he hit the floor with his lower jaw. He cried for about 30 seconds and i though i was having a heart attack. We took him to the vet and it was nothing but it sure was a big scare. I even get goosebumps now as i remember that day but i am relieved it wasn`t serious. Of course my husband is not allowed to get him anywhere high places ever again.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I groom Catcher on a counter in my laundry room and I can't take my hands off him for a second. He's starting to do something that I don't like though and that is when he knows I'm about finished he will leap in to my arms before I can actually pick him up off the counter. After reading what happened to Charlie, it reminds me that I need to teach him to sit first before taking him off the counter... if I missed catching him in mid-air... it would be bad.

If I were you, I would take Charlie to the vet to be checked out just to be safe.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Poor baby! Bella has never fallen off the counter, but she did fall out of her car seat once. I forgot to attach the hook to her harness. Imagine that, I put her harness on, strapped the other thingy to the seat belt, everything BUT actually buckle her in, I felt pretty awful when she tumbled out







but she was just fine


----------



## Silvia (Jun 4, 2005)

It also happened to my girl Rosita except that she hit her little head... I cried so bad... for like five minutes she was kind of disoriented. I took her to the vet inmediately. I would if I were you, one never knows... they are so little and... breakable!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley jumped quite a ways out of my lap in the van one time and hit the pavement...on his feet...but he hurt himself much the same way.
I posted on it awhile back.
He yelped and limped for awhile.
I took him to the vet and he said he probably pulled something. He gave me an anti-inflammatory and after a few days he was fine. He did say his back knees were popping after that. We didn't have knee problems until that incident.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am just wondering if Charlie is ok and not suffering any problems from her leap


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Nov 2 2005, 06:17 AM
> *I am just wondering if Charlie is ok and not suffering any problems from her leap
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your concern everyone! Charlie has been just fine since her leap, back to her old self again!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, that is soo scary!!!!







Glad that little Charlie is alright!!!!


----------

